
Interesting insight – Can JavaScript win or is there nothing to win? - javascriptworks
https://medium.com/@plainprogrammer/javascript-can-not-win-81f8b7349212
======
towndrunk
Not sure what the point of this article is... obviously the index he mentions
means something. It shows the trend of languages.

I do think javascript has won something - the browser. What other language is
supported across all browsers?

